# Is our mare pregnant?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Could be, could not be. The only way to know for sure is to have a vet out to examine her, and you'll want to know so you can adjust her feed and vaccine boosting schedules accordingly.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

> Could be, could not be. The only way to know for sure is to have a vet out to examine her, and you'll want to know so you can adjust her feed and vaccine boosting schedules accordingly.


We should have a button in quick reply that would post exactly this 

Reesaho, your filly is really cute. Is she two years old now, or was she two years old when she was (possibly) bred? If she's only two right now I would definitely have a vet examine her because there are probably increased risks involved with a horse that young having a foal. You might want to read up on how to handle foaling problems and be present for the foaling if possible so that you can up your chances of a safe delivery. 

She does look pregnant to me, but I don't really know much about pregnant horses. I hope everything goes well if she is


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

If she has "yellow" on her teats, she is probably very close to foaling. From the looks of the photos, she looks pregnant.
Is she just two now or three? Either way she is way to young to have a foal, she is a baby herself.
You need a vet involved, she is going to need some extra care for both her and foal, the foal during nursing will deplete her of the nutrition SHE needs to grow herself and your mare can become compromised to her growth.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Honestly, I know nothing about breeding, but common sense and those pictures tell me it's time to get a vet to check this out. I'd say she's preggers.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Is this mare close (on your property) so you can keep an eagle eye on her? IF she's pregnant, she could be quite close to foaling. I would get the vet's number also right next to the phone-as young as she is she may need help.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing, hope you know soon! Im thinking she may be in foal, but a mare i used to ride was known for phantom pregnancys, where she would look pregnant, with a large tummy and produce milk..quite odd but it happens.. Good luck!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

The only way to tell is if you have a vet confirm the pregnancy.
As long as she has had her shots this year she will pass that immunity to her foal. The vet may want to give her a booster to ensure this.
That will take a little while to build up the immunity so she may be too far along to get any good from it.
As long as the foal gets her colustrum it should be OK if she has had her shots. good luck Shalom


----------



## reesaho (Jun 3, 2012)

thank you to all of you so far. We called the vet, will be here later today. She's still the same, no sweating, no heat or anything, so I think it might still take a while. 
Plus, she was with the other horses when she was 15 months until 18 months, and now she is 2 years and 4 months. 
When I touch her tummy just a little before her udder, you can slightly, and just sometimes feel something hard - or is it just imagination? 

She looks quite healthy, she is just very lazy. We didn't really expect anything because we thought she'd be too young to conceive, and we thought she would just be fat because she does not really get any exercise just yet, but it wasn't until yesterday that her udder literally exploded that we got worried that it might actually be true! 

but anyways, yes she got all her shots, should be fine, but vet's coming soon. And yes, she lives right behind our house, so it should - hopefully - be fine..

and thank you, she's from a really good Haflinger breed


----------



## reesaho (Jun 3, 2012)

*mare is pregnant!*

vet came and she's pregnant! she was really nervous so he could not really tell what he touched, but he def touched something hard in her uterus.. so now he's asking his friend at the vetschool what she thinks we should do as she is very young and the father is a noriker horse stallion... my father wants an abortion for her, which I think is cruel at this age...but of course it depends on her health...so now I'll just have to wait and see... keep you posted! 

thanks for your opinions so far!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Abortion? From what you describe, at best, it would be induced premature labor. It's my understanding this would put the filly in as much distress as the actual birth. I could be wrong of course, but she is likely very close to foaling anyways, especially if the yellow spots are wax.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

It is far too late to do anything about the pregnancy now.
Just prepare for the foal.
A Noriker stallion maybe the father? Are you in Europe? Shalom


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Did the vet say how far along she is? I don't understand the vet asking someone at the school "what she thinks we should do." Can you explain what the discussion was about? Maybe about nutrition? Or was it something about the birthing itself?

I don't see the point of an abortion if she is as far along as I think. Does your father have much experience with horses to be suggesting an abortion? The only reason I could see for an abortion would be if the size of the foal poses a risk to the mare and the foal would be surgically removed.

Good luck.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd think it was too late to do anything now too...
As far as for the size, as far as I know, when the stallion is bigger, the foal usually is born the 'right' size for the mare, but then grows a LOT when its growing... Could be wrong though 
Hope everything goes well.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Northern Momma, I suspect the OP is in northern Austria or maybe Czech.
I may be mistaken but I do not think there are many Norikers in this country.
It may also explain why the vet is so hard to access.
Then again I may be wrong. 
The Op's post is like any other american's and her command of english is very good so I might be totally in left feild here. Shalom


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bob is correct. A foal is almost always born the right size for the mare to birth, and then grows quickly after birth if there is going to be a large height difference. Most of the time, the issues with large stallions over small mares have to do with two things - first is the covering of the mare, which is clearly not a problem in this case. The other is if the foal grows too fast. This can cause leg issues, but mostly it causes issues with the foal not being able to get under to the udder. From what I understand, Norikers are not hugely tall.


----------



## reesaho (Jun 3, 2012)

no, I meant induced labor! it just depends on whether our mare could go through all of this unharmed, because the last thing we want to do is hurt her in any way, that's why he's asking his friend as she is a specialist/teacher at the gynaecology department! 
we're just asking for opinions here, I do not want to induce labor and then put the foal to sleep because it is too young to survive (which is the option I called abortion), it just depends on how safe it is for our mare! I know that it would definitely be very stressful for her as her body is not ready to give birth just yet... 
but he also examined her udder and said that the yellow dots do not necessarily have to be wax just yet, and the region around her tail is not really as relaxed as it could be, so she could still have another month or so! also, it would be her first foal, so signs could or could not indicate labor..

I don't know, she looks very healthy and happy to me, so I think she should be just fine, I do not want to induce labor, I just want two healthy and happy horses after all is said and done!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The best bet is to wait and let her have it naturally. Inducing labor in mares is not recommended unless it is a last resort/life or death thing. the chance that the foal would be able to survive outside after inducing labor isn't really good. Horses do not have due dates either. The foal when they are ready and no sooner.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is a good article I think you should read - Is my mare overdue?


There are more good articles on that site. Equine Reproduction Articles

The owners of that site are _extremely _knowledgeable and I would suggest messaging them if you have questions. They specialize in equine reproduction. I know that one of the site owners does come to this forum on occasion as well.


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

Ok not to be insensitive here but is anyone else just a bit jealous that has a 5 year old or better mare that you hve gone through several heat cycles to no avail? Then you see these too young fillies walk by a stallion and come up in foal? Sometimes it just aint fair...lol Just looking at the pics it appears that she is carrying fine and although the delivery could be troublesome and therefore expensive, better tell dad to get the checkbook warmed up. This one won't be cheap, but it should work out fine.


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

She also looks infoal to me to! I have a section a mare that's just foaled I got her in march as a 2 year old turning 3 6th of may this year she foaled on 31st of may all by her self and with no complications but I would have the vet check as we did have worry about my mares pelvis not opening enough with her not being fully developed her self but good luck it's so much fun having a little on around
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

By the way I did not put her infoal at such a young age I got her and she had a huge belly but could feel every rib so had the vet to check her out, now she's foaled she's an amazing mum. She has surprised us all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> Northern Momma, I suspect the OP is in northern Austria or maybe Czech.


What did I say to result in this reponse? I'm confused.

Keeley57 -- read the thread. Pregnancy has been confirmed.

To the OP -- ah, yes abortion and induction are definitely different. Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have read the thread, after I posted my first comment
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I posted that she might be in those countries and stated that might be why the vet might not be able to make it.
It just appears to me that a Noriker and a haflinger in the same mountains might not be that common here in the USA.
I have traveled in those countries and horses are treated just like other livestock especially in those former communist ones.
They are not thought of as pets or members of the family.
Since they were turned loose in the mountains for the summer that also sounds as if they are not here .
then again I could be wrong and they could be my neighbors.
Except for the mountains of course. Shalom


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

... nothing useful to say.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

dbarabians -- huh? Still don't see how that ties in to my first post. Doesn't matter though I suppose anyway. OK.


----------



## reesaho (Jun 3, 2012)

and BTW, we are indeed from Austria. where else would you find a haflinger and a noriker all together up in the mountains all summer? ;-)

and yes, our vet, the only one in like 40 km, is indeed specialised in cattle, not just horses, but since there is no real need for a horse specialist around this area, there is no other. And yes, I could have also posted this on german forums, but they are just too mean and attack you right away, its just nasty in one of those! 

so I'll keep you posted, there are no other signs yet, tail area's not relaxed, she's not nervous or anything, still enjoying life and handling everything perfectly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

can't wait to see new baby.... keep us updated


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Northern Momma that is why I posted that she might not be here,
I'm not that smart I just have spent enough time in Europe to know some of their ways of handling livestock.
Good luck with the foal and your english is great. Shalom


----------



## reesaho (Jun 3, 2012)

ok, so here's what's going down, its almost 11 pm now. 

She's still very calm, but her belly - or foal area - is quite hot, vulva and tail region are quite soft, too, you can get the tail and normally she'd resist instantly, but you can feel that it is much more loose. 
She loves it when you touch her belly, or just touch those areas, like she's itchy and she instantly wants to thank you = which is she wants to bite you softly or scratch you. anyways, the yellow wax on her teats reappeared, too, this time a little bigger than last time. 
but her back is not really that loose, like some say it could be, like her back ligaments gave way... 

anyways, what do you think? could she be about to foal? it could be, but she very likely could have another month or so as we have no idea when she conceived! 

should I sleep or keep watch down at the stable? or should I just check like every two hours or so? I think I should be there when it happens, as she is just very young and the vet said she might need help. so what do you think?


----------



## reesaho (Jun 3, 2012)

help here please!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I dont know alot about foaling but I think you should stay with her... loose tailhead, more wax, and the mare acting that way... good luck, hopefully someone else can help you more! :grin:


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Keep an eye on her. Call someone else to help if you can at this point the more hands to help the better. And call the vet, anyone with large animal medical experience would be a great help.

If she starts walking around in circles and then laying down and getting back up chances are its labor. She'l probably look back at her stomach and start snorting a bit more as well. 

Do you have a foaling kit yet? 

I wouldn't try to sleep...a mare will usually go off on her own and foal when you aren't looking. Making sure you can always see her and get to her quickly would be the best idea. She is a maiden mare and you seem very inexperienced in this mater so having someone else there to help and preferably calling the vet in would be the preferred option. We already have two on the ground and they weren't suppose to foal for another month. 

The most important thing in dealing with labor is not to panic to keep yourself and the mare as calm as possible. I would also suggest a rather large stack of towels be at hand. 

GOOD LUCK!!! hope to see pictures as soon as possible!


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh you will also need to be able to wash your whole arm with antibacterial soap and 110 degree water. Since this is her first foal and she is still so young you might have to reach in and help her. Having gloves would be ideal but if she is going into labor there is no hope of going and buying some now.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I would watch her as much as humanly possible. It can all happen very quickly. Good luck


----------



## reesaho (Jun 3, 2012)

she just layed own for 10 minutes, her tummy making weird noises and she breathed very loudly, now shes back on her feet, her tummy is still making small noises, and shes always scratching her tummy... then shes looking for food on the floor and just pretending nothings happening... this was not a bad dream, right, shes in labor?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Could very well be labor, keep an eye on her! Don't be put off by a big appetite; my miniature ate hay right up to her labor and resumed eating as soon as she pushed the baby out.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

reesaho mares like privacy when they foal.
They can delay or interupt labor.
It may be best to check on her every hour or so or two hours.
Since you are not very experienced I would hesitate to assist and only then when you are certain that she is having trouble. You may do more harm than good.
If you must help her by pulling only pull when she pushes,
You have about 45minutes to an hour after her water breaks for the foal to arrive.
The front feet should present themselves first. Shalom


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

PLEASE watch from a distance. As stated most mares will hold the foal until people are gone. Mares deliver away from the herd in the wild to reduce predator risk to the herd as a whole. 

PLEASE if you have never assisted with a birth before DO NOT try and yank the baby out. Let your mare do her thing. DO call a vet if there are signs of disrtress.

And PLEASE, keep us updated.


----------



## reesaho (Jun 3, 2012)

i was watching from the last corner in the stable, just in case the water breaks and after 30 min or so nothing has happened, and by then I would have already called the vet before I would have done anything. so no worries here. I'm not a kid anymore just because my father's still paying for my horses, I'm actually studying veterinary medicine as well, but I'm not that far just yet. 

anyways, she was constantly rubbing her tail and scratching her tummy with her mouth. she was not pacing around nor sweating and the water did not break. Also, she only lay down two times and for a very short period which is odd for her as normally she's quite a long and deep sleeper! But she did urinate twice in a row, or at least there was a very small amount of water coming out of her - vaginal discharge? 
Anyways, my second mare just woke up (yes, she was asleep the whoooole time) so I let them be, it's almost dawn here now anyways.


----------



## kac7700 (Apr 20, 2012)

I have no input at all here, but just need to subscribe to this so I know what happens after reading everything here. The suspense is too much, I hope the everything goes smoothly for mom and baby.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

If it's any consolation,a few years ago I purchased/rescued a young mare that had been bred,by a HUGE stud,when she was only about 15 months. (the previous owner's doing,not mine!) She went through her pregnancy with no issues and foaled with ease.She required a lot of really good quality feed,but milked well and seemed to have no issues with her own growing,ect. So although it's certainly not good to have such a young pregnant mare,it is possible that there can be happy endings.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Ree, my post didn't mean to belittle you if thats how you feel.

I've also done a good chunk of pre-vet med-- nothing prepares you quite like seeing it in the flesh. Sending good vibes to your mare.


----------



## reesaho (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks countryryder, I really hope everything goes well for us, too! 
today she is very calm, during the day, she kept hiding herself (from the flies, the other horse, the sun, me ;-) ) but never to lay down, just to enjoy a few moments of peace ;-) she is still very itchy around her tail and belly area and keeps scratching herself, but other than that she seems very calm and eats all the time! 
her udder got even larger, if thats even possible, and her vulva definitely enlarged quite much since yesterday! 
also, you can really see the gap between the tail bones and where the ligaments should be.. so I guess its only a matter of time now...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Any wax yet?


----------



## reesaho (Jun 3, 2012)

the baby is here! mum and foal are doing very well, it drinks and walks and jumps and poops like a champ, even though hes not even 2 hours old ! pic was taken approx. 15-30 min after birth! 

I did not watch, I guarded until 2 am when I thought that since she was very calm and normal, that the foal would not come, so when I woke up again at 5.50 and went down by 6, it felt weird that both horses where still in their stable even though their door was open, they were inside, then I went in there and saw the baby, still all wet and fresh! hope the pic works!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Ah no pic!! 
Yay on a healthy baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

Eee! What a cutie! 
SO glad everything went well 
Wish you the best of luck in the future- and more pictures please


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! What a cute little one you have there  I'm very glad it all went smoothly too...whew.


----------



## reesaho (Jun 3, 2012)

haha thanks chiilaa, could not do that with my phone and was to excited to do it with the computer!!


----------



## reesaho (Jun 3, 2012)

what a cutiiie!!


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations on a beautiful baby and an easy birth! What a looker!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, this was a fast foaling thread. Lol. Nothing like just finding out your mare is pregnant and then having her goal. ;-) 

Baby is super cute! Where'd those spots come from? Haha. And black...(i wonder if she'll grey) she looks like a large baby too...

Glad everything went smoothly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

CLaPorte - Norikers have LP  They also don't have grey at all, and neither do Haffys, so baby is going to stay black. The reason the black is so dark is because LP likes to screw with your head.


----------



## reesaho (Jun 3, 2012)

here's mommy and daddy back when they were together... definitely signs here, but who thought our baby was ready to have one on he own?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats on a beautiful healthy baby and mom! Not all 2 year olds are ready to raise a foal (either physically or mentally) so you really are lucky 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reesaho (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks!! thats why we decided to call him Felix! hes doing really good, drinking and sleeping a lot, but he also jumps around or trys to scratch his ear with his foot but he's way too clumsy so it's just very adorable! I really hope he stays that way, but I think he's going to get much more white...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! What an adorable foal-quite a chunk, as was Daddy! Looks to be in great shape & quite strong-I think Felix will suit him. Congratulations!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

congratulations.... Cute baby........ Glad mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

What a cute little chunk!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww,I love his little spotted bum! A nice looking little fellow..


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

What a cute foal .


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Adorable appy!


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

He is going to be a sight when he grows up!!! have you been able to get his sires owners to give you papers stating that the foal is his? 

Can I have him?

GRRR he so sweet. I love the pat mark on his hips!!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

reesaho said:


> here's mommy and daddy back when they were together... definitely signs here, but who thought our baby was ready to have one on he own?


This pic is so cute! You don't see many mare and stallion photos with them together. They almost look like they are in love! Haha.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

How adorable!! You got lucky with such a cute boy


----------

